# Air compressor newbie



## buzzawak (Jul 17, 2021)

I picked up this air compressor for the workshop. Gave it a service, done the belt, filter, oil and drain.
I can't find any info on the web for this unit. The fill hole and dipstick for the crank oil is around the other side.
Is this an oil reserve for the bearing or a crank vent?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap a pix of the black tag with red on it on the side of the crank case.

that might be a reed valve breather for the crankcase...


----------



## buzzawak (Jul 17, 2021)

iowagold said:


> snap a pix of the black tag with red on it on the side of the crank case.
> 
> that might be a reed valve breather for the crankcase...


I think you are right as I can not find anywhere else it could vent from.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

that is an ir unit!
so you should be able to find a parts manual as well as an owners manual for the unit easy!


----------



## buzzawak (Jul 17, 2021)

iowagold said:


> that is an ir unit!
> so you should be able to find a parts manual as well as an owners manual for the unit easy!


It is and I can't find any info on the web for this unit.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

give these guys a call
1612 NE 69th Pl Ste B, Ankeny, IA 50021 · 
(515) 200-1409
they are open till 4:30 pm cdt


----------

